# 98 Mercury Sable SQL Build



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well everyone, I have been lurking, occasionally buying, and gathering knowledge over the past couple years here and have decided I would post my build of my daily driver. This is my first official full build in my vehicle. With the help of a very good friend for guidance I have put together and pieced (in my view) a very solid SQL setup. By no means do I feel its competition worthy, but I may compete if I feel it may be good enough.

Equipment list:
Alpine 9886
Knu Koncepts wiring
Linear Power 302 (modded)
Linear Power 1002
Tru Technology "Hammer"
KEF KAR 160q (doors)
Blues Audio BDT-25 (pillars)
Onyx Mobile Audio LSM
Alesis MEQ-230 EQ

Well we will start with the car! Its a 98 Mercury Sable. As most installers know it has a large ugly factory radio, well mine has the digital climate control, which the dont make a dash kit for. So I went and hardwired from the factory harness to the amp bypass wiring harness and removed the ashtray. This is where the build begins..........


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

After the radio housing was done, it was now time to find location for the 6.5" KEF KAR160q's. Being the type of speaker they are location wouldve been best in the kicks. But being as this is my daily driver, the option of cutting the floor and making them fit properly was out of the question.

So I looked at the doors and came up with this!


















































As you can see the bases are bolted to the door itself, so no outside screws will be seen!










Now time for the rings!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

After trimming the bases it was time for the fun to begin!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Drivers door pod!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Passenger side!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well decisions on paint, color, or vinyl, I decided to paint the pods the same denim blue of the interior.


















































Installed


















In the car!!


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Well since I have showed some of the fabrication, I will show off the electronic goodies!

Alpine 9886









Linear Power 302









Linear Power 1002









Tru Technology Hammer









Onyx LSM 12" subwoofer

















Blues Audio BDT 25 tweeters

















Alesis MEQ-230









KEF KAR 160q


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, well back to the build! 

This is the build of the sub enclosure. Its 26.5"x13.5"x18" tuned to 29 hz.


----------

